# Cricket escaped :(



## iangurney

Happened, was going to i guess, was feeding my bd's a couple each in the tank and one made a dive for it, i was stuck between the wide open glass, looked down tracked him, looked up closed the glass and he was gone, 

little git, i hate them anyway, they make my skin crawl


----------



## Marinam2

Lol i "loose" about 10 each week. Used to be really bad with them chirping in strange places at 1am in the morning but we use traps now you can get 20 sticky traps on ebay for about £2. Place them close to walls and in corners and the chipring will stop and the fear of them climbing in to bed with you will be gone.

Marina


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

christ we'de be done for if we were bothered about escapee crickets, there must be hundreds runnin loose in this house! :lol2: some fat buggers too so they have been roamin about for a while..... im sure we're a few mice missin......:lol2:


----------



## Shelley

eeuuurrrgghhh.God i hate crickets! Every evening i shake the bark and stuff in the agamas viv to get them all out of hiding,and every time,without fail, one jumps on me! So there i am doing the irish jig to get it off and then my 3 yr old picks it up and chucks it in the viv for me :blush:


----------



## Matteh

I hate crickets too.
The worst thing is that the viv is in my room and they make a right noise when in the viv. Plus the fact the viv amplifies the noise, it doesn't make a good nights sleep.


----------



## iangurney

Marinam2 said:


> Lol i "loose" about 10 each week. Used to be really bad with them chirping in strange places at 1am in the morning but we use traps now you can get 20 sticky traps on ebay for about £2. Place them close to walls and in corners and the chipring will stop and the fear of them climbing in to bed with you will be gone.
> 
> Marina


 
Thanks for that, hadnt thought about em jumping into bed, i just assumed he'd still be roaming around the skirting boards. :whistling2:



Just made my second mistake, God Beardies are smart, i couldnt work out why there'd both spent the day in the "cool" end up on a grape vine towards the roof. I'd mistaking thought they couldnt here the cricket tubs that i happened to keep on top in that corner too, so there now down on the ground as well. 


:no1:  <----- Plonker


----------



## Durhamchance

I'm dreading dealing with crickets. Our beardie only eats locusts, and its taken me two months to overcome my fear of them! :lol2:

When we get the leos, we'll have to get crickets and I know I'm gonna struggle :bash:


----------



## Marinam2

iangurney said:


> Thanks for that, hadnt thought about em jumping into bed, i just assumed he'd still be roaming around the skirting boards. :whistling2:



Me too until i felt a tickling one night, i used to keep a massive male water dragon and he ate the biggest blacks. I pulled back the duvet and there was a huge black one running about under there. Nasty horrible thing the blacks can and do bite you.

Marina


----------



## jack007

crickets always escape and you always find some around the house but my cat normally kills them for me


----------



## herp boy

Marinam2 said:


> Lol i "loose" about 10 each week. Used to be really bad with them chirping in strange places at 1am in the morning but we use traps now you can get 20 sticky traps on ebay for about £2. Place them close to walls and in corners and the chipring will stop and the fear of them climbing in to bed with you will be gone.
> 
> Marina


can you give me the link to the traps please, my dad keeps finding crickets and he keeps threatening to throw the lizards out lol


----------



## Malky

Durhamchance said:


> I'm dreading dealing with crickets. Our beardie only eats locusts, and its taken me two months to overcome my fear of them! :lol2:
> 
> When we get the leos, we'll have to get crickets and I know I'm gonna struggle :bash:


Can't you feed leos locusts? Shame :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Marinam2 said:


> Lol i "loose" about 10 each week. Used to be really bad with them chirping in strange places at 1am in the morning but we use traps now you can get 20 sticky traps on ebay for about £2. Place them close to walls and in corners and the chipring will stop and the fear of them climbing in to bed with you will be gone.
> 
> Marina


10 a week? you lucky woman you! try about 10 a day :lol2:


----------



## moonlight

I have loads of crix loose in the house but luckily I have 3 cats who promptly round most of them up lol 
We do often find them climbing up the wallpaper behind the vivs tho (the crix that is)


----------



## Ste

The best is when locusts escape. Its awsome watching my dogs trying to catch them as they fly about.


----------



## Durhamchance

Malky said:


> Can't you feed leos locusts? Shame :lol2:


If we can afford it!


----------



## Brat

Durhamchance said:


> I'm dreading dealing with crickets. Our beardie only eats locusts, and its taken me two months to overcome my fear of them! :lol2:
> 
> When we get the leos, we'll have to get crickets and I know I'm gonna struggle :bash:


I *hate* crickets, they're disgusting things.. rodents in my eyes!
Up until very recently, I had my lot on only locusts, I prefer them so much.. if you drop one, you pick it up, it doesn't crawl away and hide.
I have two tiny Crested's that Im feeding crickets at the mo, as there weren't any locusts small enough in the shop last week. I've already lost about 20 on the floor.. cue me jumping around squishing the buggers, no point trying to catch them, they're too quick!
So yeah.. give your Leo's Locusts.. better still Mealworms as their staple and locusts as a treat and variation a few times a week!


----------



## Durhamchance

Brat said:


> I *hate* crickets, they're disgusting things.. rodents in my eyes!
> Up until very recently, I had my lot on only locusts, I prefer them so much.. if you drop one, you pick it up, it doesn't crawl away and hide.
> I have two tiny Crested's that Im feeding crickets at the mo, as there weren't any locusts small enough in the shop last week. I've already lost about 20 on the floor.. cue me jumping around squishing the buggers, no point trying to catch them, they're too quick!
> So yeah.. give your Leo's Locusts.. better still Mealworms as their staple and locusts as a treat and variation a few times a week!


Sounds like a plan! I can cope with locusts, and we remove the jumping legs to make them easier for us and Spike to catch! We already keep mealies too, as our turts find them irresistable!


----------



## Brat

Aww pulling their back legs off ruins the fun.
Nothing better than watching a bearded dragon attempting to jump 2 foot in the air for a tasty treat which is sitting happily upside down on his ceiling


----------



## Lucifus

Locusts are worse, they bleed from the mouth and their spines hurt. Prefer crickets escaping any day. Despite just finding one in my shoe after i put it on....


----------



## Durhamchance

Brat said:


> Aww pulling their back legs off ruins the fun.
> Nothing better than watching a bearded dragon attempting to jump 2 foot in the air for a tasty treat which is sitting happily upside down on his ceiling


Spikes lazy! If he tries to catch one and it jumps away, he just pretends he didn't want it anyway to save face :lol2:


----------



## tick

If it makes u all feel better i had a bag of a thousand that i buy every week and the crix ate their way out of it one weekend when we went away and when we came back they were everywhere it looked like a crix party spent the next 2 weeks hoovering em up and 4hrs that night:lol2:
Wife was going berserk:cussing::blowup::rant2::blahblah::censor:


----------



## chimpy666

that must have stank...crickets seem to always smell bad..


----------



## bannyian

Durhamchance said:


> Spikes lazy! If he tries to catch one and it jumps away, he just pretends he didn't want it anyway to save face :lol2:


lmao thats exactly the same as what mine does


----------



## Malky

Brat said:


> I *hate* crickets, they're disgusting things.. rodents in my eyes!
> Up until very recently, I had my lot on only locusts, I prefer them so much.. if you drop one, you pick it up, it doesn't crawl away and hide.
> I have two tiny Crested's that Im feeding crickets at the mo, as there weren't any locusts small enough in the shop last week. I've already lost about 20 on the floor.. cue me jumping around squishing the buggers, no point trying to catch them, they're too quick!
> So yeah.. give your Leo's Locusts.. better still Mealworms as their staple and locusts as a treat and variation a few times a week!


Your like me :blush:. Crickets are like, heebyjeebies. Locusts; so easy to just pick them up as they like light, they're kind of cute too.


----------



## Reptilover

iangurney said:


> Happened, was going to i guess, was feeding my bd's a couple each in the tank and one made a dive for it, i was stuck between the wide open glass, looked down tracked him, looked up closed the glass and he was gone,
> 
> little git, i hate them anyway, they make my skin crawl


Well if only one escaped no need to worry! Itll either go outside or die :S But if more than one escaped and you dont have kids or a ill peron turn down heating in house and try to kill it that way may maybe 

~_~


----------



## jaykickboxer

im scared of both hate locust and crickets they aint to bad when there small but large ones freak me out


----------



## cazzie

Lucifus said:


> Locusts are worse, they bleed from the mouth and their spines hurt. Prefer crickets escaping any day. Despite just finding one in my shoe after i put it on....


see know if i found a cricket in m shoe i would freak out, having the fat black crickets in an attempt to fatten my beardie up is horrible, i hate those damn crixs im no better with locusts, both are evil, locusts cling to your skin and crixz jump and then run away.

thugh i tihnk my fear of crixz may have started when i broughthe bulk bag not expecting it to be an actual bag of crix and me being a d*ck cut it open down the middle :whistling2: never ever buying bulk bags again nor am i going to open it like that again should have warnings on the sides saying most literally bag of crickets dont be dumb and open it from side crix jump out at you so you to jump and run away screaming :lol2:


----------



## GothGirl

I hate it whe crickets get out, i'm ok feeding them but I woke up with one n my face once and I screamed like a girl.:shock::eek4:

And my cats no good he's terrified of them, he runs the other way and I'm left rounding up crickets.:bash:

I don't think crickets smell personally, I think its cos their kept in bran and mix that with cricket faeces you get smelly mush


----------



## repkid

jack007 said:


> crickets always escape and you always find some around the house but my cat normally kills them for me


Sounds like a new job for my dog!!!
Not sure I have lost any yet but have been extremely close :lol2:

I absolutely hate them but I suppose the good always comes with the bad!


----------



## Tan

LMAO reading some of the posts. My son 'rescued & released' about 500 of mine into our rear garden last year, lol. The neighbourhood sounded really nice at night, although some of the neighbours didn't think it was so nice & some didn't talk to me for some of the summer but I was forgiven when they knew my son generally hides them under his bed so they cannot be eaten and this was his first real 'rescue'. He calls them his pets and so far this week we have about 100 sow bugs he has captured from the garden in order to 'save their lives' incase I want to use them for the animals, lol, he is 6 btw but loves the crickets. I hate the black crickets and have always found them to be nasty and have been bitten many times by the horrid little things, I am quite fond of the brown ones though as they are far more placid and I have never been bitten so its a couple of hundred blacks for the animal, one tub of brown to keep my son happy, lol.


----------

